# First timer curing bacon. Have I used too much cure?  Help needed



## Downunda (Sep 23, 2022)

I have recently prepared some pork belly(1.9kg) with a pre made bacon cure(Misty Valley Maple Bacon Cure).

Part of the meat was feeling soft so I ended up adding 10g more cure to it.

The instructions on the bacon cure is 40g per kg.
 In total, I have added 90g of cure To 1.9kg pork.

The bacon cure is 0.45% Sodium Nitrate

It's my first time ever curing meat and I've just realised after reading here that it is dangerous if not done correctly.

Will my bacon be safe to eat, or will it need to go to the dogs?


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 23, 2022)

I looked up that cure. I think you meant Misty Gully maple bacon cure. It has sodium nitrite not nitrate. I read the instructions and you were almost dead on before you added the extra 10g. I doubt it will make a big difference. I say carry on and enjoy your bacon. I'm sure others will be a long to help you with a more scientific answer


----------



## Downunda (Sep 23, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> I looked up that cure. I think you meant Misty Gully maple bacon cure. It has sodium nitrite not nitrate. I read the instructions and you were almost dead on before you added the extra , 10g. I doubt it will make a big difference. I say carry on and enjoy your bacon. I'm sure others will be a long to help you with a more scientific answer


Awesome, and yes it is misty gully. Thanks


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 23, 2022)

Downunda said:


> I have recently prepared some pork belly(1.9kg) with a pre made bacon cure(Misty Valley Maple Bacon Cure).
> 
> Part of the meat was feeling soft so I ended up adding 10g more cure to it.
> 
> ...


With lower salt cure mixes, the meat doesn’t really firm up that much. Always go with the directions if you aren’t advanced in curing, but like Jake said, you are still fine, but I wouldn’t make a habit of it. When you increase cure mix you increase salt, cure and sugar randomly. This makes for a hit and miss product. You don’t want that.


----------



## Downunda (Sep 24, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> With lower salt cure mixes, the meat doesn’t really firm up that much. Always go with the directions if you aren’t advanced in curing, but like Jake said, you are still fine, but I wouldn’t make a habit of it. When you increase cure mix you increase salt, cure and sugar randomly. This makes for a hit and miss product. You don’t want that.


Thanks. It's my first crack at it and I hadn't done any research before starting.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 24, 2022)

Downunda said:


> Thanks. It's my first crack at it and I hadn't done any research before starting.


You have landed in a good spot. Ask your questions here, we will get you up and going the right way.


----------

